# Back where I belong



## TMcKeonPE (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello, I know it has been a long time, and there have been many nasty rumors spread about me here. Road Guy and I did have a falling out over some differences in opinion about how this board should be run, but I assure you it was never personal.

In recent times, this board just hasn't been the same. For a board created to help engineers pass the PE exam, it has lost its way. Just look at all these obscene threads about pornography, demoralization of women, and scatographic material. What happened to all the professional and technical threads? Shouldn't we be helping our fellow engineers rather than posting this pointless and sinful material?

I think so.

And I think that's why, about a month ago, Road Guy contacted me to clear the air and ask for my advice to help get this board back on track. Given my irreproachable set of professional morals and success starting my own firm, it only made sense. I'm pleased to say we see much more eye to eye than we used to. We've even become friends on Facebook.

So I'm pleased to announce that the staff of Engineering Boards has made me a moderator officially in charge of maintaining a high level of professional and ethical stadards on this board.

Over the next several days, I will be perusing the General Discussion forums. All items deemed pornographic, racially offensive, perverse, or otherwise a detriment to the conduct of professional engineers will be promptly deleted. Not that it belonged here in the first place.

A stricter warning system will also be implemented. Members will receive one warning by email. a second offense will results in one week suspension. Any following transgressions will result in the member being banned from this board, with their IPs logged. In addition to this, a filter will be added to automatically censor crude and offensive words.

Beyond that, I am looking forward to offering my vast technical expertise. Beyond civil engineering PE prep, I am also an expert in structural truss design, traffic studies, and land law.

I would like to thank Road Guy for realizing his past mistakes and seeing how beneficial I can be here. Now that I am back on board, this board will really take off!

JESUS LIVES!


----------



## Vishal (Sep 1, 2009)

Today is the first day of the month, agree.. but it's not April, is it?


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 1, 2009)

uke:


----------



## TouchDown (Sep 1, 2009)

If you're going to lend a hand...

Wanna give me the reach around?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 1, 2009)

:blink:

It's been nice knowing you guys. I'm sure to be one of the first to have the ban hammer. Possibly preceded by VTE, Supe, and FlBuff.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Sep 1, 2009)

Be prepared to watch everyone's post count drop by 75%... Well, except maybe Mary.


----------



## BluSkyy (Sep 1, 2009)

In honor of this occasion, I would like to quote a great man. This quote (although long) has been very inspirational to me in the past when thinking about the topics of polite language and the standards enforcement thereof in public discourse. Ladies, and Gentlemen, please give it up for George Carlin:

--------------------------------

"I love words. I thank you for hearing my words.

I want to tell you something about words that I think is important.

They're my work, they're my play, they're my passion.

Words are all we have, really. We have thoughts but thoughts are fluid.

then we assign a word to a thought and we're stuck with that word for

that thought, so be careful with words. I like to think that the same

words that hurt can heal, it is a matter of how you pick them.

There are some people that are not into all the words.

There are some that would have you not use certain words.

There are 400,000 words in the English language and there are 7

of them you can't say on television. What a ratio that is.

399,993 to 7. They must really be bad. They'd have to be outrageous

to be seperated from a group that large. All of you over here,you 7,

Bad Words. That's what they told us they were, remember?

"That's a bad word!" No bad words, bad thoughts, bad intentions,

and words. You know the 7, don't you, that you can't say on television?

"Shit, Piss, Fuck, Cunt, CockSucker, MotherFucker, and Tits"

Those are the heavy seven. Those are the ones that'll infect your soul,

curve your spine, and keep the country from winning the war.

"Shit, Piss, Fuck, Cunt, CockSucker, MotherFucker, and Tits"

Wow! ...and Tits doesn't even belong on the list. That is such a friendly

sounding word. It sounds like a nickname, right? "Hey, Tits, come here,

man. Hey Tits, meet Toots. Toots, Tits. Tits, Toots." It sounds like a

snack, doesn't it? Yes, I know, it is a snack. I don't mean your sexist

snack. I mean New Nabisco Tits!, and new Cheese Tits, Corn Tits,

Pizza Tits, Sesame Tits, Onion Tits, Tater Tits. "Betcha Can't Eat Just

One." That's true. I usually switch off. But I mean, that word does

not belong on the list. Actually none of the words belong on the list,

but you can understand why some of them are there. I'm not

completely insensetive to people's feelings. I can understand why

some of those words got on the list, like CockSucker and

MotherFucker. Those are heavyweight words. There is a lot going on

there. Besides the literal translation and the emotional feeling.

I mean, they're just busy words. There's a lot of syllables to contend

with. And those Ks, those are agressive sounds. They just jump out at

you like "coCKsuCKer, motherfuCKer. coCKsuCKer, motherfuCKer."

It's like an assualt on you. We mentioned Shit earlier, and 2 of the

other 4-letter Anglo-Saxon words are Piss and Cunt, which go

together of course. A little accedental humor there. The reason that

Piss and Cunt are on the list is because a long time ago, there were

certain ladies that said "Those are the 2 I am not going to say. I

don't mind Fuck and Shit but 'P' and 'C' are out.", which led to such

stupid sentences as "Okay you fuckers, I'm going to tinckle now."

And, of course, the word Fuck. I don't really, well that's more

accedental humor, I don't wanna get into that now because I think

it takes to long. But I do mean that. I think the word Fuck is a very

imprortant word. It is the beginning of life, yet it is a word we use to

hurt one another quite often. People much wiser than I am said,

"I'd rather have my son watch a film with 2 people making love

than 2 people trying to kill one another. I, of course, can agree. It is

a great sentence. I wish I knew who said it first. I agree with that but

I like to take it a step further. I'd like to substitute the word Fuck for

the word Kill in all of those movie cliches we grew up with. "Okay,

Sherrif, we're gonna Fuck you now, but we're gonna Fuck you slow."

So maybe next year I'll have a whole fuckin' ramp on the N word.

I hope so. Those are the 7 you can never say on television, under any

circumstanses. You just cannot say them ever ever ever. Not even

clinically. You cannot weave them in on the panel with Doc, and Ed,

and Johnny. I mean, it is just impossible. Forget tHose 7. They're out.

But there are some 2-way words, those double-meaning words.

Remember the ones you giggled at in sixth grade? "...And the cock

CROWED 3 times" "Hey, tha cock CROWED 3 times. ha ha ha ha. Hey, it's in

the bible. ha ha ha ha. There are some 2-way words, like it is okay for

Kirk Youdi to say "Roberto Clametti has 2 balls on him.", but he can't

say "I think he hurt his balls on that play, Tony. Don't you? He's holding

them. He must've hurt them, by God." and the other 2-way word that

goes with that one is Prik. It's okay if it happens to your finger. You

can prik your finger but don't finger your prik. No,no."


----------



## benbo (Sep 1, 2009)

TMcKeonPE said:


> Beyond that, I am looking forward to offering my vast technical expertise. Beyond civil engineering PE prep, I am also an expert in structural truss design, traffic studies, and land law.


What about stormwater modeling? It's the hardest thing in civil engineering you know.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

TMcKeonPE said:


> Road Guy and I did have a falling out over some differences in opinion about how this board should be run, but I assure you it was never personal.


That's good to know. Because we think you are very special. Not exactly in a shortbus sort of way, but close. 



TMcKeonPE said:


> So I'm pleased to announce that the staff of Engineering Boards has made me a moderator officially in charge of maintaining a high level of professional and ethical stadards on this board.


Well, I don't exaclty know about all that Tom, but you know - at this point in time, the place to be is the Dleg 2012 ticket. Moderators don't get much around here ... at least Dleg seems to be offering out some goodies.

Just sayin' ..



TMcKeonPE said:


> Over the next several days, I will be perusing the General Discussion forums. All items deemed pornographic, racially offensive, perverse, or otherwise a detriment to the conduct of professional engineers will be promptly deleted.


rlyflag:

You don't happen to have a rainbow colored maple leaf hiding anywhere ... do you? :blink:

JR


----------



## bigray76 (Sep 1, 2009)

Does this mean I have to cancel the 2010 Women of EB.com calendar I was putting together?


----------



## testee (Sep 1, 2009)

TMcKeonPE said:


> Given my irreproachable set



I don't have a full set, but I'm glad to help if I may. I'll PM you with any wrong doings that I may follow.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 1, 2009)

TMcKeonPE said:


> Hello, I know it has been a long time, and there have been many nasty rumors spread about me here. Road Guy and I did have a falling out over some differences in opinion about how this board should be run, but I assure you it was never personal.
> In recent times, this board just hasn't been the same. For a board created to help engineers pass the PE exam, it has lost its way. Just look at all these obscene threads about pornography, demoralization of women, and scatographic material. What happened to all the professional and technical threads? Shouldn't we be helping our fellow engineers rather than posting this pointless and sinful material?
> 
> I think so.
> ...


I am hoping to get some clarification on what is deemed appropriate and what is not. For instance, I expect that typing out H-E-L-L is inappropriate, but what about he11? Also, which of these posters is appropriate, and which is not?

Some clarification would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 1, 2009)

Tom:

I understand you're divorced now. I'm going to be traveling to Orlando on businees and will likely end up having some nights free. Any chance you can PM me your ex's phone number?


----------



## Santiagj (Sep 1, 2009)

Well at least this thread is highly entertaining.

I don't get FAPTAIPT is there something I'm missing?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 1, 2009)

Santiagj said:


> Well at least this thread is highly entertaining.
> I don't get FAPTAIPT is there something I'm missing?


I don't understand what you mean. Where does it say FAPTAIPT?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 1, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> I don't understand what you mean. Where does it say FAPTAIPT?


All I see is a nice butt with a wedgie.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 1, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> I don't understand what you mean. Where does it say FAPTAIPT?


Where does it say anything? I don't see anything but a great looking ass.


----------



## goodal (Sep 1, 2009)

Is this guy for real?

Mr. McKeon and I are in agreement about some of the less professional material on here, but his attitude and arrogance about himself and his level of ability kills me!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 1, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> Tom:I understand you're divorced now. I'm going to be traveling to Orlando on businees and will likely end up having some nights free. Any chance you can PM me your ex's phone number?


ZIIIIING! :icon_anal:


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 1, 2009)

badal said:


> Is this guy for real?
> Mr. McKeon and I are in agreement about some of the less professional material on here, but his attitude and arrogance about himself and his level of ability kills me!!!


Killing oneself is not very professional.


----------



## MGX (Sep 1, 2009)

Moderation is best exercised in moderation [i.e. none]


----------



## goodal (Sep 1, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> Killing oneself is not very professional.


??


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 1, 2009)

TMcKeonPE said:


> . . .Beyond that, I am looking forward to offering my vast technical expertise. Beyond civil engineering PE prep, I am also an expert in structural truss design, traffic studies, and land law.
> I would like to thank Road Guy for realizing his past mistakes and seeing how beneficial I can be here. Now that I am back on board, this board will really take off!
> 
> JESUS LIVES!


I wave the :BS: flag - you're a facsimile / sham / charade - an inventive, timely appearance every now &amp; again to keep the noobs tuned in perhaps?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

badal said:


> Is this guy for real?


Tom is very real - you haven't seen his other posts?



badal said:


> Mr. McKeon and I are in agreement about some of the less professional material on here, but his attitude and arrogance about himself and his level of ability kills me!!!


Really? You are in agreement with less professional material on this forum? Out of curiousity, to what extent are you disagreeable ... and feel free to comment to me privately as I am serious about knowing your answer.



error_matrix said:


> I wave the :BS: flag - you're a facsimile / sham / charade - an inventive, timely appearance every now &amp; again to keep the noobs tuned in perhaps?


What are you talking about EM?!! You know this guy's tactic - he comes around whenever he feels like a little attention. There's no rhyme or reason ... and as always, we tend to bite on the line.

Just sayin' ...

JR


----------



## SuperAlpha (Sep 1, 2009)

If this is true, then here is my advice:

1. DELETE the General Discussion forum, since it covers anything BUT engineering (that's the point, right?)

2. keep this a religion-free forum


----------



## cement (Sep 1, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> I am hoping to get some clarification on what is deemed appropriate and what is not. For instance, I expect that typing out H-E-L-L is inappropriate, but what about he11? Also, which of these posters is appropriate, and which is not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one of these things is not like the other, one of thes things is just not the same...


----------



## TouchDown (Sep 1, 2009)

Tom as Mod...


----------



## ElCid03 (Sep 1, 2009)

Here are my two cents and feel free to ban me; I doubt I will lose much sleep over it.

1. The quality of technical discussion is quite excellent. I post to the technical forums as often as people need help. I would log into this website before I even checked the state board's website while we were waiting on PE Exam scores. I help anyone who emails me a question and will continue to do so.

2. Shoot the Breeze is exactly what it means, shoot the breeze. Engineers are very professional people by nature, there is no other way to make it because the difficulty of entry is so high, and we all need a place to blow off some steam and let some opnions fly back and forth. I would wager a large sum of money that investmentbankerboards.com, or the equivalent thereof, is way raunchier than anything that one would find here. Decorum yes, censorship no.

I hope that the Jewish, Muslim, Hindu, and Buddhist members of this forum were not too offended. You may be a Christian, and that's fine I am one too, but remember this: "Congress shall make no law concerning an establishment of religion...."

And now that I am banned, Dleg 2012 to 2112!

:bio:


----------



## PE-ness (Sep 2, 2009)

I see my favorite poster Tom is back.

Tom's my favorite because he was so fucking hilarious. During the day it was all "Jesus Lives!" and during the night it was an alcohol-fueled trip to the dark side.

Oh, the mammaries...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 2, 2009)

^^ Check out the fun bags on that hose hound.

I'm going to state the obvious here and let everyone know that this has to be a joke. RoadGuy would never do such a thing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

ElCid03 said:


> Here are my two cents and feel free to ban me; I doubt I will lose much sleep over it.


Well there's one thing ... I think too many people take themselves WAY TOO SERIOUSLY!



ElCid03 said:


> 1. The quality of technical discussion is quite excellent. I post to the technical forums as often as people need help. I would log into this website before I even checked the state board's website while we were waiting on PE Exam scores. I help anyone who emails me a question and will continue to do so.


That's awesome .. and I hope you continue to contribute. I do the same things, though I have been a little slower these days with my new work schedule ... and spending time with your new-soon-to-be-wife kinda ranks up there as well .... 



ElCid03 said:


> 2. Shoot the Breeze is exactly what it means, shoot the breeze. Engineers are very professional people by nature, there is no other way to make it because the difficulty of entry is so high, and we all need a place to blow off some steam and let some opnions fly back and forth. I would wager a large sum of money that investmentbankerboards.com, or the equivalent thereof, is way raunchier than anything that one would find here. Decorum yes, censorship no.


This is probably the one thing that gets me in my craw more than anything else - why anyone feels there is a lack of professionalism on a forum where there is clearly an area set aside for blowing off steam. Not lately, but historically, I saw where individuals such as Mr. Lindeburg have made remarks directly attacking the credibility and even the ethics of people who participate in this forum (at least those who have offered up humor that may offend).

I am the first person to admit that sometimes my humor is pretty skewed and wicked but I don't believe it tarnishes my character or even my professionalism as long as I keep that humor where it belong - in the place where people blow off steam.



ElCid03 said:


> And now that I am banned, Dleg 2012 to 2112!


Heh .. I don't see that coming ... but I think Dleg 2012 sounds like the ticket to beat!



Chucktown PE said:


> I'm going to state the obvious here and let everyone know that this has to be a joke. RoadGuy would never do such a thing.


Heh!! Well ... I wouldn't be so sure about your statement ...

Mr. TMck doesn't like to be thought of as imaginary ... like the easter bunny ...

JR


----------



## Supe (Sep 2, 2009)

jregieng said:


> This is probably the one thing that gets me in my craw more than anything else - why anyone feels there is a lack of professionalism on a forum where there is clearly an area set aside for blowing off steam. Not lately, but historically, I saw where individuals such as Mr. Lindeburg have made remarks directly attacking the credibility and even the ethics of people who participate in this forum (at least those who have offered up humor that may offend).
> I am the first person to admit that sometimes my humor is pretty skewed and wicked but I don't believe it tarnishes my character or even my professionalism as long as I keep that humor where it belong - in the place where people blow off steam.




X2. I too have a remarkably skewed sense of humor, but there is a reason I am in the position I'm at today at the workplace, and that is because I take my work quite seriously. Sure, I'll pop in here periodically to fart around throughout the day when I catch a free minute to help clear my head, but anyone who questions either my ethics or technical accuracy of my work is going to have a very difficult time substantiating any claims.

In all honesty, I feel that my light-hearted joking has helped me TREMENDOUSLY in the workplace. You can put me in front of a project manager, ASME audit team, and client, and they will receive nothing but straight-forward answers and professionalism. But when my job places me more or less as a liaison between the craft, QC, and engineering departments, this approach will not work. Being light-hearted with the craft earns you a sense of belonging and establishes trust between you and those you supervise. Doing so creates an environment in which the craft feel as though they can be more honest with you about technical/quality-related issues, because they understand that you're not just another "suit" or "desk jockey" who lacks the ability to understand the issues at a field/production level.

My personality allows me to connect with my workers, and uncover issues that would otherwise remained buried. My efficiency and ability to perform the tasks I was brought here to do would suffer considerably if I held a "nose in the air" attitude for the 40-60 hours a week I am here on site. Those of you with construction experience can most certainly understand where I'm coming from.


----------



## TMcKeonPE (Sep 2, 2009)

This behavior is the exact sort of thing that needs to be stopped if we are to be real professionals. I have had the chance yesterday to review many of the topics in the Shoot The Breeze forum, and was quite frankly appalled.

I will begin pruning those threads and handing out warnings shortly. Several members will be placed immediately on suspension due to the truly heinous posts they have written.

And instead of insulting me, why not do something constructive instead?


----------



## bigray76 (Sep 2, 2009)

TMcKeonPE said:


> And instead of insulting me, why not do something constructive instead?


Tom, you need to relax... come on up to NJ and I can probably get you set up for a day of golf, lunch, drinks, and getting you laid... it sounds like you could use a little stress relief.


----------



## SuperAlpha (Sep 2, 2009)

Suspending them when they have not violated any rules? I can understand if you suspended them if they violated rules AFTER they were set in place, OFFICIALLY.

So are these added to the formal forum rules section yet?


----------



## SuperAlpha (Sep 2, 2009)

Are you saying that engineers who participate in watercooler talk are not professional?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 2, 2009)

Isn't there someone in the Dleg administration that can take care of something like this? Hell, at least have him sent to Greenland. There's a nice titty bar up here in Nuuk that he might like.


----------



## MGX (Sep 2, 2009)

Supe said:


> My personality allows me to connect with my workers, and uncover issues that would otherwise remained buried. My efficiency and ability to perform the tasks I was brought here to do would suffer considerably if I held a "nose in the air" attitude for the 40-60 hours a week I am here on site. Those of you with construction experience can most certainly understand where I'm coming from.


No doubt. Knowing when and where to express yourself in a casual way with tradesmen is one of the best ways to improve efficiency.

I've read the old posts, why is TMcKeonPE a bastion of professionalism? From the evidence he appears a Dr. Jekyll/Mr Hyde type spaz.


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 2, 2009)

jregieng said:


> What are you talking about EM?!! You know this guy's tactic - he comes around whenever he feels like a little attention. There's no rhyme or reason ... and as always, we tend to bite on the line.
> Just sayin' ...
> 
> JR


riiiight. . . . 



TMcKeonPE said:


> This behavior is the exact sort of thing that needs to be stopped if we are to be real professionals. I have had the chance yesterday to review many of the topics in the Shoot The Breeze forum, and was quite frankly appalled.
> I will begin pruning those threads and handing out warnings shortly. Several members will be placed immediately on suspension due to the truly heinous posts they have written.


no sense of nervousness here. . .


----------



## Supe (Sep 2, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> no sense of nervousness here. . .



I pity the fool who DOES have a sense of nervousness over suspension on an internet forum.


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 2, 2009)

Supe said:


> I pity the fool who DOES have a sense of nervousness over suspension on an internet forum.


----------



## csb (Sep 2, 2009)

At least this time he's not here to destroy my self-confidence before the PE...he can do that to someone else!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Sep 2, 2009)

benbo said:


> What about stormwater modeling? It's the hardest thing in civil engineering you know.


Or scrap-booking. I'd hate to lose a couple members because of their fondness of construction paper...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 2, 2009)

csb said:


> At least this time he's not here to destroy my self-confidence before the PE...he can do that to someone else!


Yes, but this time he can rip on those awful shoes that don't go with that tacky outfit (why are you wearing it after Labor Day anyway?) and seriously, did you get a haircut with a pair of purning shears...yuck.

Self confidence shot yet? We're here to help.


----------



## bigray76 (Sep 2, 2009)

Does this mean we can get the ban-hammer for talking about lunch?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 2, 2009)

And the after lunch AC Slatering stories!


----------



## csb (Sep 2, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Yes, but this time he can rip on those awful shoes that don't go with that tacky outfit (why are you wearing it after Labor Day anyway?) and seriously, did you get a haircut with a pair of purning shears...yuck.
> Self confidence shot yet? We're here to help.


May you spend your days modeling stormwater in a state with failing developments.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

csb said:


> May you spend your days modeling stormwater in a state with failing developments.


Hmm .. doesn't this belong in the make a wish thread?

Oh wait, that one already came true.

JR


----------



## MGX (Sep 2, 2009)

csb said:


> May you spend your days modeling stormwater in a state with failing developments.


Does this include the welfare documentation?


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 2, 2009)

TMcKeonPE said:


> This behavior is the exact sort of thing that needs to be stopped if we are to be real professionals. I have had the chance yesterday to review many of the topics in the Shoot The Breeze forum, and was quite frankly appalled.
> I will begin pruning those threads and handing out warnings shortly. Several members will be placed immediately on suspension due to the truly heinous posts they have written.
> 
> And instead of insulting me, why not do something constructive instead?


T-Mac...This is not your graveyard where you were able to do whatever you wanted and where you talked to yourself all the time. It is not all about you here. About being professional do not test me. I have read some post of yours that are as unprofessional as as they can be.


----------



## BluSkyy (Sep 2, 2009)

this is STB, so here goes:

I move that somebody beat him around the head and other orifices with a canadian thistle stalk.


----------



## Sschell (Sep 2, 2009)

TMcKeonPE said:


> This behavior is the exact sort of thing that needs to be stopped if we are to be real professionals. I have had the chance yesterday to review many of the topics in the Shoot The Breeze forum, and was quite frankly appalled.
> I will begin pruning those threads and handing out warnings shortly. Several members will be placed immediately on suspension due to the truly heinous posts they have written.
> 
> And instead of insulting me, why not do something constructive instead?


Wow... I'm out of town for one day and look what happens.

I for one say horray!

It is about time that someone smacked this board and all the filth mongers on it straight. This nonsence has been going on for way too long and I find it appaling.

I believe that we should now merge EB.com with Engineertards.com to make the most awesome professional resource known to the engineering field. This will allow us to do away with all the pointless threads on this board.

I also suggest that we ban all the permaspammers. You know the type, the ones who just goof around and never contribute to the technical sections of the board.

This has been a long time coming, I am glad you finally saw the light RoadGuy et.al.


----------



## cement (Sep 2, 2009)

and along that light, we should extend the hand of friendship to north korea too!


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 2, 2009)

I for one welcome our new engineerboards overlord. I'd like to remind him that as a trusted EB.com malcontent, I can be helpful in rounding up others to toil in his underground sugar caves.


----------



## ElCid03 (Sep 2, 2009)

Supe said:


> X2. I too have a remarkably skewed sense of humor, but there is a reason I am in the position I'm at today at the workplace, and that is because I take my work quite seriously. Sure, I'll pop in here periodically to fart around throughout the day when I catch a free minute to help clear my head, but anyone who questions either my ethics or technical accuracy of my work is going to have a very difficult time substantiating any claims.
> 
> In all honesty, I feel that my light-hearted joking has helped me TREMENDOUSLY in the workplace. You can put me in front of a project manager, ASME audit team, and client, and they will receive nothing but straight-forward answers and professionalism. But when my job places me more or less as a liaison between the craft, QC, and engineering departments, this approach will not work. Being light-hearted with the craft earns you a sense of belonging and establishes trust between you and those you supervise. Doing so creates an environment in which the craft feel as though they can be more honest with you about technical/quality-related issues, because they understand that you're not just another "suit" or "desk jockey" who lacks the ability to understand the issues at a field/production level.
> 
> My personality allows me to connect with my workers, and uncover issues that would otherwise remained buried. My efficiency and ability to perform the tasks I was brought here to do would suffer considerably if I held a "nose in the air" attitude for the 40-60 hours a week I am here on site. Those of you with construction experience can most certainly understand where I'm coming from.



:thankyou:

:appl:

I have built bridges, shopping centers, concrete buildings, and many miles of roads. If the people in the field don't think that you are willing to do what they do when it is necessary then you are worthless to them. The obey you because of your title, but will only respect you when you earn it. Well worded and well written Supe!


----------



## Sschell (Sep 2, 2009)

TMC-

Can you address other indecent issues in the world as well? Everywhere I look there is filth and perversion.

Case and point... have you ever done a google search on "Horse screws man in ass"? you would be shocked at what comes up!

Also, I have been reading up on the LHC (Large Hadron Collider) lately. I find particle physics quite facinating. But something occurs to me about the name of the thing. This is the biggest machine in the world and the name it "Large Hadron Collider".

Accidentally transposing two of the letters gives you "Large Hardon Collider" I don't know about you but I cannot sleep at night knowing somewhere in the world, some contractor could mis-read the tech specs on this device and actually build a Large Hard-on Collider.... The regular size hard-on collider is bad enough as it is!

Please get to work on changing the name of this thing ASAP!


----------



## csb (Sep 2, 2009)

Are you trying to share something personal with us, being as though it is a large hardon collider?


----------



## bigray76 (Sep 2, 2009)

csb said:


> Are you trying to share something personal with us, being as though it is a large hardon collider?


That sounds quite painful, and rather, ummmm, :f_115m_e45d7af:


----------



## Sschell (Sep 2, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> That sounds quite painful, and rather, ummmm, :f_115m_e45d7af:


in light of that... I could have phrased THIS better...



sschell_PE said:


> Case and point... have you ever done a google search on "Horse screws man in ass"? you would be shocked at what *comes up*!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

ElCid03 said:


> :thankyou:
> :appl:
> 
> I have built bridges, shopping centers, concrete buildings, and many miles of roads. If the people in the field don't think that you are willing to do what they do when it is necessary then you are worthless to them. The obey you because of your title, but will only respect you when you earn it. Well worded and well written Supe!


lusone:

I always thought that I overcame some of the geekiness in my approach to things because of my years spent working construction in the service. That's not to say I am not g33ky (because I am) but I also get a little :respect: every now and then too. 

JR


----------



## Paul S (Sep 2, 2009)

Hooray!

Time to alleviate us of all these phrases, and if I may suggest to you Tom, please quickly find and eliminate these:

Erection

Penetration

Lubrication failure

Ring Expander

Shaft (especially when combined with Thrust)

Orifice gauge

Back-end wetness

Head loss

Good lay

Butt Plug

Probe

Nipple

Flashing

Ram Rod

Cleavage

Nailing

Pounding

Screwing

12 inch studs

Bush

Wankel

Slot

Thrust

Wetting

Member

Rear Entry Nozzle

Thank You Tom, this filth just does not belong at this site, you are the best.


----------



## chaosiscash (Sep 2, 2009)

Dont forget:

rigid conduit

gang box

peckerhead


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 2, 2009)

csb said:


> Are you trying to share something personal with us, being as though it is a large hardon collider?


Crossing swords is something Tmack should definitely look into.



Paul S said:


> Hooray!
> Time to alleviate us of all these phrases, and if I may suggest to you Tom, please quickly find and eliminate these:
> 
> Erection
> ...


What? No reaming?


----------



## Paul S (Sep 2, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> What? No reaming?


Thank you Capt. Please, take a long hard look at the heavy, deep and intense reaming.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 2, 2009)

TMck, please look at the bacon thread. VTE mentioned something about stuffing salty pork into a cinammon ring. It probably doesn't mean anything but it just sounds dirty.


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 2, 2009)

I find it passing queer that T-Mck has selected an avatar akin to 'Sally' from Cars - I guess its more manly than the rainbow flag thing he had going on before (not that there's anything wrong with that)


----------



## Sschell (Sep 2, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> I wave the :BS: flag - you're a facsimile / sham / charade - an inventive, timely appearance every now &amp; again to keep the noobs tuned in perhaps?


you know... I am begining to think you just may be right EM... this guy is nowhere near prolific enough to be the real deal....

Or maybe he's just got some serious storm water modeling going on, so he cant post as much as normal...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 2, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> TMck, please look at the bacon thread. VTE mentioned something about stuffing salty pork into a cinammon ring. It probably doesn't mean anything but it just sounds dirty.


Hey Clownpuncher, Don't throw me under the bus!


----------



## Sschell (Sep 2, 2009)

hey dude... you're the one who stuck an eight ball in him.


----------



## bigray76 (Sep 2, 2009)

T-Man,

Why does it say strucutral as your discipline? I thought nothing was as hard as stormwater modeling... are you doing structural now? I always figured you liked to play with members!


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 2, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> you know... I am begining to think you just may be right EM... this guy is nowhere near prolific enough to be the real deal....
> 
> Or maybe he's just got some serious storm water modeling going on, so he cant post as much as normal...






Spoiler



I think he's JR! Shhhhhh!


or maybe he gave up the firewater &amp; hence lost his posting mojo


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 2, 2009)

^^^^ Do not think so. McKidiot is like that.

He will come and go. I remember his style. He will pop up usually after 10:30PM, when he is drunk, or when he is out of his medication.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

It's definitely not me ... I have been working today though the end results look like I was goofing off.

JR


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 2, 2009)

Tom,

I werent around wen u was her the 1st time, so I'm tryin' to figure out what is 'propriate and what ain't. Is this friendly reminder no longer allowed?


----------



## Sschell (Sep 2, 2009)

Dude... there's a nun in it... its gotta be wholesome.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 2, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> Dude... there's a nun in it... its gotta be wholesome.


That's what I thought, but I'd like some clarification.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 2, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Tom,I werent around wen u was her the 1st time, so I'm tryin' to figure out what is 'propriate and what ain't. Is this friendly reminder no longer allowed?



Wow. You really are talented FLBuff. It's too bad you can't make money doing this.


----------



## SuperAlpha (Sep 2, 2009)

Let's see....you want us to be professional on here and somehow not discussing engineering topics means that we are not professional. I thought I would break down the definition of _professional_ to see if the _Shoot the Breeze_ section conflicts with professionalism.

pro⋅fes⋅sion⋅al  /prəˈfɛʃənl/

–adjective

1. following an occupation as a means of livelihood or for gain: a professional builder.

I get paid, therefore I am a professional.

2. of, pertaining to, or connected with a profession: professional studies.

We are all connected to engineering and studies related to the FE and PE.

3. appropriate to a profession: professional objectivity.

Depends on who you ask.

4. engaged in one of the learned professions: A lawyer is a professional person.

I am an engineer, therefore I am a professional person.

5. following as a business an occupation ordinarily engaged in as a pastime: a professional golfer.

N/A

6. making a business or constant practice of something not properly to be regarded as a business: “A salesman,” he said, “is a professional optimist.”

N/A

7. undertaken or engaged in as a means of livelihood or for gain: professional baseball.

I get paid, therefore I am a professional.

8. of or for a professional person or his or her place of business or work: a professional apartment; professional equipment.

N/A

9. done by a professional; expert: professional car repairs.

N/A

–noun

10. a person who belongs to one of the professions, esp. one of the learned professions.

I am an engineer, therefore I am a professional person.

11. a person who earns a living in a sport or other occupation frequently engaged in by amateurs: a golf professional.

N/A

12. an expert player, as of golf or tennis, serving as a teacher, consultant, performer, or contestant; pro.

N/A

13. a person who is expert at his or her work: You can tell by her comments that this editor is a real professional.

I am an expert at my work.

Conclusion: By Dictionary.com's definition, acting professional does not require any specific or special behaviors or requirements on how a professional conducts himself.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 2, 2009)

The REAL TMack would be logging on in about another hour or so, drunk or otherwise under the influence, and posting away like mad. Half of his posts would be new posts with polls that made no sense.

I'm waiting....

But if it really is you, Tom, can you help me with a problem I am having regarding pre-treatment options for stormwater infiltration systems? My question is this: the rules say pre-treatment volume must be met separately from the water quality volume, ahead of the infiltrators, but I have a vendor who is trying to convince me that they can jsut wrap two rows of infiltrators with filter fabric, call them "isolator chambers", and meet the pre-treatment volume _within_ the water quality volume. What do I do?


----------



## TMcKeonPE (Sep 3, 2009)

You must not be incorporating proper stormwater design principles into your site layout, if you find yourself in need of underground pretreatment.

Pretreatment is simply not needed when you apply proper green design techniques and design your project to be 'clean.'


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh brother. You really are a complete yambag aren't you?


----------



## cement (Sep 3, 2009)

Tom, here's a message for you: Help Offer


----------



## Fluvial (Sep 3, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> I find it passing queer that T-Mck has selected an avatar akin to 'Sally' from Cars - I guess its more manly than the rainbow flag thing he had going on before (not that there's anything wrong with that)


The whole premise of that movie is just wrong. Everybody KNOWS that a car's eyes are the _headlights_.

This is the strangest thread I've read on EB so far.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 3, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> The whole premise of that movie is just wrong. Everybody KNOWS that a car's eyes are the _headlights_.
> 
> This is the strangest thread I've read on EB so far.


Then you need to check out the threads in the Hall of Fame. This is a tame thread compared to some of the stuff up there.


----------



## testee (Sep 3, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> The whole premise of that movie is just wrong. Everybody KNOWS that a car's eyes are the _headlights_.
> 
> This is the strangest thread I've read on EB so far.


You aren't referring to Mr. Tom as strange, are you?


----------



## Sschell (Sep 3, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> The whole premise of that movie is just wrong. Everybody KNOWS that a car's eyes are the _headlights_.
> 
> This is the strangest thread I've read on EB so far.


I thought headlights were something else...


----------



## Parks and Rec (Sep 3, 2009)

Do nuns have headlights?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 3, 2009)

Parks and Rec said:


> Do nuns have headlights?



We didn't actually get to see the light bulbs. Which was kind of disappointing because the lenses were freaking amazing.


----------



## Sschell (Sep 3, 2009)

Parks and Rec said:


> Do nuns have headlights?


FLBuff -- I believe this is your department.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 3, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> FLBuff -- I believe this is your department.


Best I can do:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 3, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> The whole premise of that movie is just wrong. Everybody KNOWS that a car's eyes are the _headlights_.
> This is the strangest thread I've read on EB so far.


I see you aren't well versed in the Fudgey Anthology.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Sep 3, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I see you aren't well versed in the Fudgey Anthology.


That got me thinking...

What if we added Fudgey as a mod to balance out Tmac?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm just interested in whose alternate personality this TMack is. It's obviously someone high up since they got in the Moderators group.


----------



## Sschell (Sep 3, 2009)

I think its legit. TMcK and Roadguy are *friends* now


----------



## Sschell (Sep 3, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Best I can do:


This should be combined with the rainbows poster...

"Mini Coopers, Not as gay as you think"


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 3, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> I think its legit. TMcK and Roadguy are *friends* now


If it's legit, then why haven't entire threads started disappearing yet?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 3, 2009)

He'll probably wait until he can do it under the cover of darkness and the inspiration of a cheap pint of whisky.


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 3, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> He'll probably wait until he can do it under the cover of darkness and the inspiration of a cheap pint of whisky.


* ghostly wail *

_whoooo-oooooo-oooo-ooooooo_

And I heard if you say "Bloody Tommy" into the mirror of a darkened bathroom 3 times at midnite, someone on EB.com will die by sunrise!

* ghostly wail again *

_whoooo-oooooo-oooo-ooooooo_


----------



## Sschell (Sep 3, 2009)

"bloody tommy" huh? anybody plug that one into urban dictionary yet?


----------



## cement (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm about one "net sense" notice away from a pink slip as it is


----------



## Dleg (Sep 3, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> This should be combined with the rainbows poster...
> 
> "Mini Coopers, Not as gay as you think"


Are you sure???? Would _you_ drive around town in a car with giant breasts?


----------



## Sschell (Sep 3, 2009)

yes I would..... It would suck having to wipe the lonley dude off your hood every time you came back to your car when parking in public... but other than that... why not?


----------



## Dleg (Sep 3, 2009)

what was that about having to suck the lonely dude off, and then wiping something, huh????


----------



## benbo (Sep 3, 2009)

Dleg said:


> Are you sure???? Would _you_ drive around town in a car with giant breasts?


That depends what you mean-

1. Would I drive around in a car that had giant breasts, or

2. Would I drive around in a car, sporting giant breasts myself, or

3. Would I drive around in a car with giant breasts in the car, say in the shotgun seat.

Well, I guess maybe no to all three. Except #3 if they were attached to a lady. Although some might say I'm pretty close on #2.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 3, 2009)

If _I_ had giant breasts, I would not be driving around town in a Mini-Cooper.

I would be at home playing with my giant breasts!


----------



## Sschell (Sep 3, 2009)

Dleg said:


> what was that about having to suck the lonely dude off, and then wiping something, huh????


I was going to attempt a lame comeback... something about reading comprehension not being your strong suit... but instead... I'll just go with:

D'OH!!!!!


----------



## csb (Sep 3, 2009)

I always have to drive around with giant breasts


----------



## Dleg (Sep 3, 2009)

:GotPics:


----------



## cement (Sep 4, 2009)

^^ that doesn't suck


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 4, 2009)

^ Well I don't mind a pic of someone suckin' them


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 4, 2009)

^ Well I don't mind a pic of someone suckin' them


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 4, 2009)

csb said:


> I always have to drive around with giant breasts


So, why aren't you at home playing with them? I don't understand.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 4, 2009)

^ Better question, why isn't she driving here with them!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 4, 2009)

^^ Or taking pictures of them and posting them on EB.com.


----------



## Fluvial (Sep 4, 2009)

I think I'd rather drive around with a pair of giant beasts.

Then when people cut me off, I would unleash the beasts to gnaw their face off! :mad2:


----------



## benbo (Sep 4, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> I think I'd rather drive around with a pair of giant beasts.
> Then when people cut me off, I would unleash the beasts to gnaw their face off! :mad2:


I wish I could drive around with one giant beast. Unfortunately, that wasn't God's plan for me.


----------



## Desert Engineer (Sep 4, 2009)

Dleg said:


> :GotPics:





This is a bit of bleed over from the walmart thread... Is this what you were thinking of?


----------

